# My Horse Trailer



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool. A straight load with walk in tack? Do you have more pics? And your tack room leads into the horse area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the walk through idea. I am not a fan of mangers. It is nice and neat and tidy.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree about mangers. I would rather hang a bag. I remember as a kid my moms (dead broke, anybody can ride, pullover paint) got her leg up in the manger somehow. I have just been uneasy about having one since. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, that and horses tend to bang their knees on them.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd love to see more pics! It is a really nice trailer!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Inside the back where the horses are located is all padded so the horse cant bang there head, legs, withers...ect. 

Yea its nice cause i can walk my horse in the trailer and tie him up... and then walk into the tack room. Its safe and easy.

Ill get some more pics when there isnt so much snow around the trailer lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*drool* Great trailer!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, and also when i went trailer shopping i wanted the cheapest trailer but not a stock trailer. And i got this one for 13,000 which is pretty cheap for a nice trailer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You liking it is all that matters.



Even with padding I would not buy a trailer with mangers. That is just me.


----------

